# Any furs who play tf2 out there?



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

I've put around 120 hours into tf2 and it's slowly becoming one of my favorite games of all time. 

I was wondering if any of you guys play tf2 or if there is a dedicated FAF server somewhere? 

Do you guys have favorite classes / item builds? Anyone into trading? Always interested in finding more people to play tf2 with


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sorry, but what is tf2?


----------



## Fernin (Aug 29, 2012)

Around 1400 hours total spent, with around 600 of them as spy. XD So yes, I do indeed play it quite a bit. As for servers, dunno about any FaF server, but I do play on the Furrypound servers from time to time, but their less than stellar hardware leads to lag with high sever population. Beyond those I play on the valve severs a fair bit. As for classes, look below. 

In rough order....


Spy: My main class which I play exclusively with one load out. Cloak and Dagger, the Enforcer, and the stock spy knife renamed to "Tarantula's All Purpose People Poker". (should note my screen name on steam is Tarantula! (\(\(\;;/)/)/)   ) Hat of choice is the Fancy Fedora. I also HATE and have zero respect for dead ringer spies.

Heavy: Love the heavy,but I don't play him as much as I should. I favor Tomislav with Sandvich and Fists of Steel. If there's an enemy heavy replace Tomislav with stock minigun. Sometimes when dicking around I'll combine the buffalo steak sandvich with the fists of steel for super speed minicrit punching heavy! Hat of choice is Team Captain, though I wish immensely for a Big Chief or U-clank-a.

Soldier: One of my best, play him generally with The Original, Buff banner, and Frying Pan with the Team Captain hat. I used to use the equalizer exclusively as my melee weapon till the nerfed it into uselessness.... Some of my most hilarious kills were with that pick axe.... ;_;

Medic: I enjoy medic from time to time, played with regular medigun, blutsager, and the ubersaw. Hat of choice would be Zee Goggles if I could ever get them, until then I use either the Proof of Purchase or Team Captain.

Engineer: Or rather Ninjaneer; I play defensively decently but I favor playing the offensive engineer, particularly on CTF maps. Load out of choice is the Jag, widowmaker, and stock pistol. Hat of choice is the Hotrod until I can get a Texas Ten Gallon.

Pyro: The last of my favored classes, the play Pyro mostly with the Backburner, Axestinguisher, and Flare gun....Mmmm... I loves me some flare gun crits... Hate of choice is of course the Brigade Helm. Well, at least until I get a Triboniophorus Tyrannus...

Demoman: The first class I don't enjoy that much, I used to play demo quite alot, and quite well. But during my long break from the game it seems all my skill with the class abandoned me. When I DO play now I favor the stock grenade launcher and sticky launcher with the Eyelander for melee. I used to roll Scottish Resistance with Loch and Load, but the skills needed for that I apparently don't have any more. Current favored hat is the Proof of Purchase until I can get, well, any of his hats really... I honestly LOVE all the Demo's hats. XD

Scout: I don't enjoy the class much, but when I do play it I roll all stock weapons,I don't like any of his others.

Sniper: My least played, and downright least favorite class, which is odd given I favor marksmen in almost every other FPS. X3 When I do play him I favor the Machina/Sydney Sleeper, Jarate, and Bushwaka. Though I might play him more if it turns out I like the Hitman's Heatmaker, though I don't have one yet. My secondary can also be subbed out for either the SMG or Cleaner's Carbine. Favored hat is his stock one or if I could get one the Bolted Bushman, Ol'Snaggletooth, or the Liquidator's Lid.


And there you have it. ^^


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Around 1400 hours total spent, with around 600 of them as spy. XD So yes, I do indeed play it quite a bit.



Woah! That's a lot lol Nice dude, At the moment i have two classes that I generally stick to religiously.
1. Pyro - I absolutely adore my pyro, I don't know why, His persona in general is hilarious, and he's a really fun class to play, My main item sets are Strange Degreaser, Regular shotgun, and Axestinguisher, Second slot when I just feel like screwing around S. Flamethrower and the other same equips. My favorite hat at the moment is the hotties hoody which I died black  It's pretty awesome.

2. Heavy - Heavy is ridiculously fun as well and I've gotten rather good at him. Main item set is S. minigun, Sandvich, and the gloves of running urgently. That class build is pretty versatile, make's it easy to be a solo heavy, no need for a constant medic etc. Of course I change it up depending on the circumstances  Favorite hat / misc sets would either be my bills + my All father which is died pink, it's hilarious, I also have the mini medic :3

3. I'd say sniper, I'm not that great at him but the gear I have for him is awesome so he looks bad ass and I'm a hat whore. Item build: Machina, SMG, random melee weapon. Favorite hat is my Genuine anger which I plan on dieing pink haha​
We should totally play sometime!


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

ZaphodWolf said:


> I'm sorry, but what is tf2?



Oh it's totally fine no need to apologize :3 tf2 stands for 

"Team Fortress 2"

It's mainly a PC game that has a huge and loving fan base which varies from the most hard core and competitive game play to the most casual and hilariously entertaining game play you could find in any game ever made.

It's wonderful, You should totally check it out


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, duh. Lol, it's late.  
My gaming rig died awhile ago.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

ZaphodWolf said:


> Oh yeah, duh. Lol, it's late.
> My gaming rig died awhile ago.



That blows, Almost any computer can run it though, What did you play when you had your rig? (If you did play that is )


----------



## ZaphodWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Battlefield, counter strike, dead space...that kinda stuff.


----------



## Ames (Aug 29, 2012)

TOO MANY furries play TF2.  Go on any server, furry sprays everywhere.
Goddamn.

But yeah I've been playing on-and-off since the game first released in fall 2007.  It's been a while.

Always play with mostly default loadouts, because I am awesome.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

JamesB said:


> TOO MANY furries play TF2.  Go on any server, furry sprays everywhere.
> Goddamn.
> 
> But yeah I've been playing on-and-off since the game first released in fall 2007.  It's been a while.
> ...



In a lot of situation the vanilla load out is the most powerful, It's pretty awesome, We should play sometime if you still play that is


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 29, 2012)

JamesB said:


> TOO MANY furries play TF2.  Go on any server, furry sprays everywhere.
> Goddamn.
> 
> But yeah I've been playing on-and-off since the game first released in fall 2007.  It's been a while.
> ...



Like you can talk, person with a pony avatar. :V

I play it a lot, the new CO-OP is so good. o3o


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 29, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Like you can talk, person with a pony avatar. :V
> 
> I play it a lot, the new CO-OP is so good. o3o



I just tried that mode just last week; it is pretty cool.  But most of my rl friends don't like it because they hate fighting bots, which is why they don't like to play left 4 dead 2 with me either.  @DefectiveSpoons: I don't know if FAF has a dedicated server, but I'm sure most every furry plays on one of the furrypound servers at some point.  Otherwise, yeah, we're pretty much all over the place.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 29, 2012)

The majority of the time, I tend to play Pyro and Sniper.

My setups for them are:

Pyro:

Primary: Backburner or Rainblower
Secondary: Shotgun or Scorch Shot
Melee: Third Degree
Hat: Pyromancer's Mask (Stock White)

Sniper:

Primary: Hitman's Heatmaker
Secondary: Cleaner's Carbine or Darwin's Danger Shield
Melee: Tribalman's Shiv
Hat: Stock hat now, but aiming for Anger.

I can play several of the other classes decently as well.

If you want to add me on Steam, my Steam ID is LXSXL, or just look for my avy on there, cause it's the same there.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Aug 29, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> Like you can talk, person with a pony avatar. :V
> 
> I play it a lot, the new CO-OP is so good. o3o





Ouiji said:


> I just tried that mode just last week; it is pretty cool.  But most of my rl friends don't like it because they hate fighting bots, which is why they don't like to play left 4 dead 2 with me either.  @DefectiveSpoons: I don't know if FAF has a dedicated server, but I'm sure most every furry plays on one of the furrypound servers at some point.  Otherwise, yeah, we're pretty much all over the place.





Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> The majority of the time, I tend to play Pyro and Sniper.
> 
> My setups for them are:
> 
> ...



Yeah CO OP is really fun, I bought a few of the tickets but the difficulty is so ridiculous I eventually just sold them for a profit and moved on, the items you get from it are over rated and the bubble around them will pop within the next couple of months, some are going for over 1 bud at the moment.


Also, I'm pretty deep into trading, I play competitively from time to time, but mainly I derp around trading servers laughing at dumb shit and making in game profit. I find it entertaining.

I'm surprised FAF doesn't have a steam group or something, either way we should all get together sometime and kick some ass


----------



## tbohn (Aug 31, 2012)

I just started playing and I loooove it. I should have been playing it for months! I like FPS and strategy games, TF2 is both! So far I'd have to say that my favorite classes are heavy, demoman, pyro, and spy.


----------



## Sjru (Sep 4, 2012)

I love TF2 too, it's great!!

Also there are many furs out there heheeh.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 4, 2012)

Is Mann Vs. Machine playable yet?  When it was first unveiled you'd have to go through so much shit to get into a single game.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Sep 4, 2012)

Dude, EVERYONE plays TF2. ^^

I usually end up as Medic when I play, usually because no one else goes Medic, but I can also be deceptively dangerous with the Blutsauger. Other  than medic I play Pyro and Engineer but rather badly. (I'm quite new to tf2)



tbohn said:


> I like FPS and strategy games



A strategy gamer eh? I've been hooked on them since Warcraft 2 and Age of empires 2. What ones do you have? Because I wouldn't mind having a few games with someone.


----------



## Sjru (Sep 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Is Mann Vs. Machine playable yet?  When it was first unveiled you'd have to go through so much shit to get into a single game.



Yeah, sort of the fuzz wore out and there are less people flocking in to play it.


----------



## Ash (Sep 6, 2012)

a pretty good server is the furrypound, but its always full. but if you do get into it its a pretty tough server. I get wrecked in it. 

if your looking for someone to play with hmu 

Steam: Phlosio


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have over 2000 hours logged, and I've been playing alot of Engy/Scout lately. If you're in need of an Engy, just add "Tavish777" on steam.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 6, 2012)

I play Team Fortress 2, I usually play Scout or Sniper (I am terrible at playing spy XD). I'll play Medic if my team needs one, and occasionally Heavy and Soldier. I pretty much never play Pyro though. It isn't my favorite game, but I do like it.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

Just started playing Spy on top of Pyro and Sniper, and I use the Diamondback and Conniver's Kunai for him.


----------



## Ash (Sep 10, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> Just started playing Spy on top of Pyro and Sniper, and I use the Diamondback and Conniver's Kunai for him.



Diamondback is so bad D: use the ambassador


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

Ash said:


> Diamondback is so bad D: use the ambassador



I was using the Ambassador before I got the Diamondback. Then again, I sometimes use Spy in MvM, so the sapper crits come in handy. Besides, with Cloak and Dagger, I can hang around cloaked in one spot for as long as I need to to get the perfect backstab.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Revolver4lyfe


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 10, 2012)

lxl_skilled_lxl  ---- About 1k hours in... Played comp for a bit  Was a big trader for awhile, just do unusual trades here and there.. But nothing much anymore, though I am always willing to give advice and help!


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Ugh. Unusuals.


----------



## Sjru (Sep 11, 2012)

First-rate Temerian Sword said:


> Ugh. Unusuals.



Yeah, they're funny. Pixels that are worth moneyz.


----------

